# Speicherprobleme???



## burhan (12. August 2003)

Ich bekomme beim countern diese fehlermeldungen:













könnt ihr mir sagen, warum immer diese meldungen kommen?

ps: sorry, wusste nicht, wohin mit dem thema


----------



## blubber (12. August 2003)

Hi,

1. ich freu mich schon auf die ersten Kommentare zu CS
2. das Forum ist ungeeignet...ich meine nicht das Hardware Forum, sondern tutorials.de ....glaubs mir.... 
3. schonmal neu installiert?
4. stell deine Frage am besten in Foren von cstrike.de oder cs-scene.de
5. Wenn andere Applikationen / Games laufen, wirds kaum am Speicher liegen...eher an CS.

bye


----------



## Paule (17. August 2003)

Hast du vielleicht irgentwas an deinem System übertaktet ?
Wenn ja solltest du mal etwas niedriger takten , und dann nochmal probieren,ob der Fehler noch da ist

Grüße

Paule


----------

